# DirectTv HDDVR Questions



## KLINK (Aug 17, 2004)

I currently have Frontier Fios as my provider and I am considering their offer of free DirecTv for the rest of the year. I have two Tivohd units with Fios cable cards and no fios boxes. I know that my Tivo boxes will not work with DirecTv and I will have to use the DirecTv HDDVR. 

With my Tivo I can make a Whishlist for may favorite sports team. A season pass will not do the job. Also I can transfer programs to and from my Tivo to my PC. I do not want to stream. I want to transfer the program to edit it.

Can I do these things with the DirecTv HDDVR?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

The DirecTV HD DVRs have "Keyword Searching" that works similar to Tivo's Wish Lists. 

You cannot stream video to your PC for editing, though. You'll need an AV Capture Card and software on your PC to record the DVR's shows to your PC for editing.


----------



## KLINK (Aug 17, 2004)

litzdog911 said:


> The DirecTV HD DVRs have "Keyword Searching" that works similar to Tivo's Wish Lists.
> 
> You cannot stream video to your PC for editing, though. You'll need an AV Capture Card and software on your PC to record the DVR's shows to your PC for editing.


Thanks for the info.

After reading you post. I checked out the DTV Tech. Forums and it seems that some people are have trouble with auto recording Pro Sports Teams.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Yeah. The problem with Keyword Searching on pro sports teams is that it will generate all sorts of "false positives" .... these are matches for channels you don't actually subscribe to. You can weed those out by checking your To Do List every week or so and manually deleting the unwanted recordings.


----------



## patnmike427 (Sep 9, 2002)

KLINK said:


> I currently have Frontier Fios as my provider and I am considering their offer of free DirecTv for the rest of the year.


To quote the famous philosopher Elmer Fudd: "Be vewwwy, vewwwy careful..."

From the WANE-TV website ( http://www.wane.com/dpp/news/Frontier-leader-explains-FiOS-rate-hike ):

"Frontier is also giving customers incentives to switch to Direct TV. Current customers can get one year free Direct TV service *IF* they sign a two year agreement *AND* a three year price protection plan." (my highlight)

You think that's a deal? Think about this:

---You sign a TWO year deal; nothing unusual there-you get HD through DTV, you have to commit to a full 24 months;
---BUT, you have to sign up for THREE years of "price protection"...

So, let me ask: If you are not happy at the end of your "customary and recognized by all" 2-year term, is Frontier gonna let you out of the THIRD year at no cost? I don't think so...

There is no way I'm getting locked into a THREE year deal with ANY provider, much less a combo deal from a cable provider!


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

patnmike427 said:


> To quote the famous philosopher Elmer Fudd: "Be vewwwy, vewwwy careful..."
> 
> From the WANE-TV website ( http://www.wane.com/dpp/news/Frontier-leader-explains-FiOS-rate-hike ):
> 
> ...


Read your own post. The commitment is for TWO years and the price is guaranteed for three. You are able to cancel after two years and NOT "locked into a THREE year deal". But if you stay with them for a third year, your price is "protected", whatever that actually means.

Two years is the standard contract for D* or E* and all the one-year offers tie subscribers to a second year.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

selder, what the heck are you talking about?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

selder said:


> Stay away from the DirecTivo unit. Without divulging too much information, I'll just say I know ALL the stats of it and it is nothing more than a series 1 with a more creative search feature.


Garbage.


----------



## Admdata (May 10, 2010)

selder said:


> Stay away from the DirecTivo unit. Without divulging too much information, I'll just say I know ALL the stats of it and it is nothing more than a series 1 with a more creative search feature.


he is a hater of directivo's


----------



## KLINK (Aug 17, 2004)

patnmike427 said:


> To quote the famous philosopher Elmer Fudd: "Be vewwwy, vewwwy careful..."
> 
> From the WANE-TV website ( http://www.wane.com/dpp/news/Frontier-leader-explains-FiOS-rate-hike ):
> 
> ...


Thanks for your input.

I finally got around to calling them and they changed it to 2 & 2.


----------

